# Sticky  SSC MÉXICO | REGLAMENTO GENERAL



## Vicraya2

*Reglamento General de SSC México*​​*SSC México* es un espacio de comunicación, información, interacción y debate constructivo y respetuoso sobre diversos temas de interés general (principalmente Arquitectura).​​​*1 De los usuarios*​​*1.1* Cada usuario podrá tener solamente una cuenta en *SkyscraperCity*. La multiplicidad de cuentas causaría la eliminación inmediata y definitiva de todas ellas.​​*1.2* Las firmas de los usuarios no podrán exceder de 5 líneas y no deberán hacer referencia a situaciones políticas, religiosas, de extremo nacionalismo o a cualquier tema que pudiera generar animadversión entre los demás usuarios.​​​*2 De los temas, publicaciones y comentarios*​​*2.1 *Las ofensas, los insultos y las descalificaciones personales de cualquier índole; los comentarios que propicien enfrentamientos entre ciudades y/o localidades y el lenguaje inapropiado (malas palabras, albures, etc.) están estrictamente prohibidos en los foros de SSC México.​​*2.2 *Estrictamente prohibido en los foros de *SSC México* el debate de temas políticos, religiosos, fútbol, narcotráfico y espectáculos (Incluyendo reinas de belleza), únicamente se permitirán algunos de estos temas en el *Tequila Lounge* (subforo "OFF TOPIC") los cuales serán espacios bajo control especial y más restrictivo que el resto del foro. La apertura de alguno de estos hilos deberá ser consultado al Staff de moderación para ser analizado y autorizado.​​*2.3 *Los contenidos sobre pornografía en cualquiera de sus manifestaciones, así como los desnudos explícitos (a excepción de los desnudos genéricos artísticos) y los comentarios sobre pedofilia, quedan absolutamente excluidos de los foros de *SSC México*. Las ligas ("links") hacia este tipo de sitios, también están prohibidas.​​*2.4* Los actos de discriminación como racismo, xenofobia, homofobia, clasismo, etc. o cualquier otro acto que denigre a una persona o a una sociedad, están definitivamente vetados en los foros de *SSC México*.​​*2.5* Los comentarios banales conocidos como "spam", las intervenciones del tipo "+1", "me gusta" "next page" y "cambio de página", entre otras; generadas con la finalidad de incrementar el número de participaciones de los usuarios y las participaciones con fines comerciales, ventas, publicidad, reclutamiento de personal, etc. no están permitidos en los foros de *SSC México*.​​*2.6* Los hilos que se refieran a temas de política, economía, deportes (fútbol), espectáculos o cualquier otro tema que pudiera generar controversia (a excepción de religión y narcotráfico) sólo podrán ser abiertos en el *Tequila Lounge* mediante una solicitud por PM a alguno de los moderadores encargados del subforo.​Para que el hilo pueda ser autorizado, el interesado deberá expresar claramente el propósito del hilo y las normas que deberán regirlo.​​*2.7* La publicación de material por los foristas deberá hacerse con estricto apego a los *Derechos de autor*. El material que está sujeto a estos Derechos de Autor (y que puede requerir el pago de derechos para poderse publicar en SSC México) incluye, pero no está limitado, a: imágenes, programas de televisión, películas y archivos de audio, acceso a televisión por satélite o _streaming_, libros, _e-books_ y videojuegos.​​*2.7.1* No se podrán publicar imágenes restringidas aunque se encuentren publicadas en otros sitios de la red.​​*2.7.2* Las imágenes que se publiquen deberán llevar el crédito correspondiente al autor o autores de las mismas y un _link_ su origen ("crédito a sus autores" no es la forma correcta de dar crédito).​​*2.7.3* Está prohibida la publicación de artículos/notas de revistas, periódicos, semanarios y sus similares completos. Solamente se permitirá subir el titulo, luego sólo el primer párrafo -si la nota es corta- o los primeros dos -si la nota es larga-, y el _link_ a la nota original. Sí puede publicarse la foto de cabecera del articulo. Otros atributos, como el tipo de letra, color etc. quedan al gusto de quien los publique.​​Todos los mensajes que no cumplan con estas especificaciones podrán ser eliminados o editados sin previo aviso por parte de los moderadores.​​​*3* *De las sanciones y moderación*​​*3.1* Las sanciones imputables a cada una de las faltas al presente reglamento, contemplan desde la suspensión por días hasta la expulsión definitiva del foro.​​*3.2* La comunicación con los moderadores referente a temas que no están relacionados con la arquitectura y el urbanismo se hará por medio de mensajes privados.​Queda explícitamente prohibida la realización de hilos y/o firmas para cuestionar sobre el cierre de algún hilo, la suspensión temporal o definitiva de algún usuario, para insultar a un forista o para pedir su expulsión, etc. El crear este tipo de hilos fomenta la división en el foro y quita protagonismo a los temas importantes del mismo.​​*3.3* Todo aquello no considerado dentro de éste reglamento, queda a JUICIO Y CRITERIO del equipo de Moderación.​​​*A T E N T A M E N T E*​*Staff de Moderación de SSC México:*​*@Gratteciel @javalvo @la.risa.el.olvido @LLEEOOwhite @Martin H Unzon @SassanPahlavi *​


----------



## Martin H Unzon

Este *Reglamento General de SSC México* es concordante e igualmente obligatorio con el
*SkyscraperCity | Latin American & Caribbean Forums Actualización de Normas 2022:*.

Al participar en este foro, usted está sujeto a las reglas acordadas por la administración de SkyscraperCity y automáticamente acepta las reglas mencionadas a continuación que se aplican a hilos, publicaciones, mensajes privados y perfiles de usuario.

Tenga en cuenta que este es un foro internacional con una audiencia diversa. Sea respetuoso con todos los participantes porque este tipo de cooperación es esencial para permitir que SkyscraperCity prospere.

*Recordatorio general*

SkyscraperCity no tiene responsabilidad por el contenido publicado por sus usuarios;
La opinión de los foristas no refleja necesariamente la opinión del Titular y Moderadores;
SkyscraperCity, por motivos de seguridad, registra la IP y el servidor de acceso del autor de los mensajes publicados y la moderación tiene acceso a los contenidos editados.
Las reglas pueden ser cambiadas de acuerdo a las nuevas necesidades que surjan;
*1 - Inscripciones:*

1.1 - No está permitido usar más de 1 nick (nombre de usuario/registro por usuario). Cada forista debe poseer y participar con una sola inscripción en el SSC.

1.2 – Los usuarios suspendidos o baneados no pueden utilizar otra cuenta de acceso (incluso prestada o creada).

*2 - Participación/Contribución:*

2.1 - No se permite (de cualquier forma) el acoso, incitación, humillación, agresión, insultos o amenazas (de cualquier naturaleza) a foristas, moderadores o terceros(esto incluye naciones o nacionalidades o etnias o grupos sociales). Cabe mencionar que las publicaciones con indirecta e ironía también pueden ser catalogadas como agresión u ofensa en ciertos casos;

2.2 - Queda expresamente prohibido contenidos violentos, vejatorios, desnudos (parciales o totales), intolerantes y/o prejuiciosos (sexuales, regionales, religiosos, políticos y de cualquier otra naturaleza), ya sean explícitos, implícitos o sutiles, incluyendo palabras, imágenes, gifs y videos;

2.3 - No están permitidas las rivalidades, ya sea entre localidades (ciudad vs ciudad o país ), políticas, sociales o de cualquier otra naturaleza;

2.4 - No se permiten en el foro palabras de jerga baja y contenido de connotación sexual/para adultos, ya sea explícito, implícito o sutil, incluidas palabras, imágenes, gifs y videos;

2.5 - Está prohibido utilizar el foro para spam, publicidad y/o promoción comercial, incluso por los propios usuarios y sus actividades profesionales;

2.6 - No están permitidos:

Recetar - Recomendar medicamentos o procedimientos médicos;
Doxing / Doxxing | Exponer datos personales - Revelar la información de identificación de otros usuarios, exponiendo su privacidad;
Flood | Acaparar – Hacer Muchas publicaciones seguidas;
Offs| Desviar tema - Mensajes que distorsionan los hilos;
Saturar con duplicados - Contenido idéntico o similar publicado en varios hilos;
Trolling | Troleo - La intención de perturbar los hilos.
*3 - Contenidos externos:*

3.1 Las imágenes deben contener la cita/crédito del nombre del fotógrafo o autor o propietario y el link de la imagen. Si todas las imágenes en la publicación son del mismo autor, no es necesario poner los créditos en todas las fotos, solo indicar después de las imágenes en la publicación. ¡Solo decir que las fotos fueron tomadas de Flickr, Panoramio y similares, no es correcto! Estos sites son comunidades virtuales de fotógrafos profesionales y aficionados que brindan apoyo para que sus imágenes sean publicadas, por lo que es incorrecto citar solo el site anfitrión ya que los derechos de autor pertenecen a los fotógrafos.

3.2 Contenidos externos generados en sites, blogs, redes sociales..., tales como noticias, encuestas, rankings...

No está permitido copiar la noticia completa, elija el párrafo que mejor se adapte al tema.
Es obligatorio publicar el site directo a la página fuente de donde se tomó la información.
o De nada sirve citar la fuente o poner el site a la página principal del portal. Esta medida se adopta para facilitar que cualquier persona pueda acceder rápidamente a la fuente de las noticias publicadas, vea el ejemplo a continuación:

✅ Correcto: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/ambiente/ult10007u611236.shtml

❌ Incorrecto: www.folha.uol.com.br

Las noticias y sus títulos deberán publicarse íntegramente tal como se publicaron. No se tolerará ninguna modificación.

Contenidos enlazados como youtube, instagram, twitter... no es necesario indicar el site, si automáticamente redirigen a la fuente.
*4 - Moderación*

4.1 - Las decisiones no están sujetas a la aprobación de los foristas. Las deliberaciones son solo entre el equipo de moderación;

4.2 - Los moderadores son imparciales con respecto a las acciones realizadas. Discutir en hilos sobre las deliberaciones de los moderadores y administradores puede dar lugar a la suspensión del login. Si no está satisfecho con alguna acción realizada, comuníquese con los moderadores a través del “Start conversation”, anteriormente "PM".

4.3 - El equipo de moderación se reserva el derecho de actuar en cualquier otra situación no prevista por las normas antes mencionadas, cuando lo considere oportuno.


*¡Este es el equipo de moderación mexicana!

@Gratteciel @javalvo @la.risa.el.olvido @LLEEOOwhite @Martin H Unzon @SassanPahlavi *


----------



## Martin H Unzon

*"Libertad de expresión" y participación de la moderación.*

En este foro, la libertad de expresión se respeta, sin embargo debe entenderse que ese derecho esta supeditado al respeto del derecho ajeno, pues el ejercicio de opinar no debe ser motivo de recibir violencia pero tampoco facultad para ejercerla. Nadie debe creer que en ejercicio de sus libertades puede usar este espacio como aparador de diferendos personales o como vitrina de sus propios asuntos insolutos, ni a raptar este foro para fines distintos para lo que fué concebido. Por ello, aún por encima de “derechos o libertades” mal entendidas, debe colocarse la automoderación, sin embargo para quien no es capaz de automoderarse o aceptar este principio básico de convivencia entre iguales, se han implementado moderadores como una herramienta para mantener la discusión equilibrada y saludable!

*Interpretaciones y tópicos adicionales:*

Desconocer el reglamento del foro no exime a ningún participante de su cumplimiento.
Todo forista debe considerarse poseedor de los mismos derechos y obligaciones que cualquier otro, por lo que ningún participante o grupo de participantes puede pretender limitar la participación en un hilo o tema a otros, esa, es una facultad reservada a la moderación.
La antigüedad de registro, el número de posts o contenidos aportados o likes, poseer membresía premium o el participar o haber participado en algún momento en la organización del site, solo son considerados en los datos estadísticos de funcionamiento y no representan en modo alguno, excepción o atenuante para el cumplimiento de los reglamentos del site.
Cualquier contenido fuera de tema o que viole el reglamento podrá ser eliminado sin necesidad de notificación, el responder a un post que amerite ser eliminado, también podrá ser editado o eliminado, insistir en mezclar temas o volver a publicar integramente un post eliminado, puede ser incluso motivo de sanción, abrir sin autorización de la moderación un hilo de un tema que ha sido cerrado temporalmente o definitivamente, también podrá ameritar sanción.
El uso de cualquiera de los 7 emóticons (Like, Love, Helpful, Haha, Wow, Sad, Angry), no esta considerado dentro de ninguno de los supuestos en 2.1 SSC Mexico y 2.1 SSC LA&C , para el site solo cuentan estadísticamente como reacciones (no afectan negativamente en modo alguno ni al forista que emite ni al que recibe), por lo que no son causa a reportar.
Para las publicaciones con contenido ofensivo o que sean generadoras de conflictos se sugiere/solicita paciencia y automoderación a modo de no responder violando las normas. Y reportar siempre mediante la herramienta que proporciona el site " ⋮ " el o los posts que sean necesarios (un reporte para cada post), es incorrecto usar el formato de reportes para acusar actitudes de otros usuarios, solo es válido reportar posts específicos que violen el reglamento.
Disentir no es sinónimo de ser troll, la determinación de quien es considerado de ese modo está reservada a la moderación. Son considerados términos violatorios del 2.1 SSC LA&C el referir a otro forista con cualquier adjetivo o mote despectivo o supremacista, así como descalificar opiniones ajenas.
Las publicaciones realizadas con el fin de comparar/demostrar algún tipo de superioridad-inferioridad de algún tipo no están permitidas mas que en el hilo de "datos y mapas" siempre y cuando posean estricto sentido estadístico/informativo, sin embargo cuando poseen intención supremacista o de regionalismo/patrioterismo exacerbado podrán incluso ser motivo de sanción.
Algunos mensajes de moderación generados a través de las herramientas del site (como el llamado de atención o "warn"), abren automáticamente una conversación privada con el moderador y es acompañada con un mensaje que siempre es en idioma inglés, si alguien tiene dificultad en su interpretación en idioma español, puede solicitar del moderador apoyo en la traducción. Dicho mensaje automático suele incluir un texto sobre alguna posible limitación en la cuenta de usuario, sin embargo eso no indica en si mismo un baneo, por lo que es equivocado reclamarlo, así que aproveche el diálogo y no lo eleve a una infracción al 4.2 del reglamento SSC LA&C que si puede implicar una suspensión o hasta expulsión. Dichos llamados de atención pueden incluir la asignación de uno o varios puntos negativos en el expediente de participación en el site, que pueden a su vez repercutir en mayor severidad en posteriores sanciones, incluso automáticas. Los mensajes enviados por la moderación incluso dentro de los hilos, no deben ser ignorados pues pueden llevar a sanciones inmediatas.
Skyscrapercity no ha sido creado para ser un site donde se compile, valide, impongan o difundan "verdades absolutas", ni mucho menos lo contrario, tampoco se restringe a que solo expertos de un tema sean los únicos con derecho a compartir sus puntos de vista, por lo que nadie está obligado a probar, convencer, responder, ni refutar cada post propio o ajeno, ni se puede pretender imponer sumisión ante una visión u opinión, siendo o no mayoritaria, demostrable o con el calificativo que sea. Si su propio punto de vista muy frecuentemente no coincide con el de otro(s) usuario(s), se sugiere que lo(s) coloque en "lista de ignorados" antes que estar en constante confrontación, pues le puede ocasionar desde una amonestación hasta expulsión del site.
En el tema de política, respecto al presidente o los ex y sus partidos políticos (así en abstracto) cualquier participante puede expresar -casi- lo que sea, sin embargo de participantes en el foro no, esa es la línea roja que no se debe rebasar.
Debido a que pueden constituir un delito, no se puede hacer uso de simbolos nacionales o logotipos oficiales en memes o publicaciones no autorizadas.
No es recomendable publicar mas de 10 imagenes por post (puede ser equiparable a acaparamiento 2.6 SSC LA&C).
No es recomendable escribir todo en mayúsculas o con tamaño de letras exageradamente grandes, las imágenes o memes deben editarse a modo que no excedan mucho el tamaño estándar de textos del site.(puede interpretarse como gritos con intención de humillar y con ello se equiparara a infracciones 2.1 y 2.2 SSC LA&C).
No es necesario cerrar hilos (o solicitar su cierre) al llegar a un número determinado de réplicas o páginas. La determinación de cuando es necesario dar por terminado un tema es facultad exclusiva de la moderación.
Mal usar la herramienta de reporte en posts que no infringen el reglamento, podrá ameritar sanción por uso inadecuado de la herramienta.
No hay sanciones a petición, ni compensatorias, por lo que es equivocado usar el formato de reporte para exigir aplicación de sanciones (son exclusivamente a criterio del moderador)
Las sanciones aplicadas a participantes solo se publican en los hilos creados exprofeso con fines informativos, por lo que no deben ser replicados por ningún usuario, ya que se asume como burla o exhibición o confrontación y con ello se equiparara a infracciones 2.1 y 2.6 SSC LA&C. Por el mismo motivo, la moderación no está obligada a replicar las expresiones violatorias al reglamento de los usuarios en el hilo de sanciones, pues eso podría dar exhibición permanente de provocaciones o expresiones que revictimicen a los usuarios afectados por los infractores.
La participación de los moderadores es absolutamente voluntaria y altruista, por lo que quien considere que la eliminación de alguna de sus aportaciones o hasta su exclusión, representa alguna afectación o pérdida estratégica personal o de cualquier otro tipo, se equivoca.
La labor del equipo de moderación no incluye la vigilancia extrema de cada post y cada hilo (eso es imposible), por lo que no se debe esperar o reclamar acción automática e inmediata. La no atención de infracciones de otros, no implica en modo alguno que se les valide, ni que se apruebe infracciones posteriores, en cada caso, debe siempre hacerse el reporte de lo estrictamente necesario, para que la asistencia del moderador sea puntual.
Ninguna acción de ningún moderador tiene carácter personal contra forista alguno, ni privilegia visión alguna, quien asuma algún tipo de sesgo se equivoca. Nunca las acciones de la moderación deben asumirse en modo alguno como censura, pues se hace valer un derecho superior, que es el respeto al derecho ajeno. Entre mas se entiendan los conceptos señalados arriba, menor será la necesidad de intervención, entre mas necesaria sea la intervención de la moderación, mayor severidad de sanciones serán necesarias.
Ningún tipo de expresión amedrenta a la moderación de hacer efectivo el cumplimiento de los reglamentos, tomar en cuenta que lo que se publica puede quedar almacenado e implicar en casos graves acciones legales, en cuyo caso nos reservamos el derecho de acudir a las instancias correspondientes, así como el aportar los datos que sean necesarios.


----------

